# Wedding Anniversary Trip



## secuono (May 19, 2017)

3 days of horsie fun! Well, at least for me and the trainer/friend, lol!!

I brought by baby, my gelding, he did great. Seemed to show better just how similar him & I are...hah!

Okay, so pics!!

Asking to go home!



 

Super tight 8 turn!! First time we ever even could try such a thing and mastered it!!


 

Eventually learned how to move the ball!


 

 

There were imaginary cookies in there. Lol
Also, I am apparently the legendary Headless Horseman!!  Hah!

 

Lunging, sending and distantly leading.


 

His favorite home-away human, lol.


 

He made buddies with this one.


 

Bareback, practicing turns, listening, stops and such. 


 

None of these obstacles phased him! Not even the super noisy bridge w/barrels for walls. ♡


----------



## secuono (May 19, 2017)

He really is dang near saintly now.

Never seen nor been on a teeter, zero issue!!!

*I highly recommend Ananda & Patrick Brunson in Louisa, VA from Red Horse Equine Training at Anna Valley Farm. Freshly caught wild mustang, problem horse or just some fun with your equine buddy, they're awesome & they'll get your horse ready to go-go!! *


His My Little Pony impression.


 




Trotting up to the bridge.

 




Backing back up onto bridge.


 



My Sweet Potato is so small!  ♡




DH lessons!




Couldn't wait long enough,  getting into mischief!  ♡


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 20, 2017)

Looks like a blast!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 20, 2017)

That looks like so much fun.... very happy you got the opportunity to go!


----------

